# Marsh or Bay?



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Alright fellas, I'm finally getting a break and heading out on the water on Friday. I'll be fishing somewhere along the upper coast, just can't decide where. Looks like Friday is an early incoming tide, high tide around 8am) and then dropping the rest of the day with a S to SW wind (I'm sure that'll change). I'm trying to decide right now whether to go fish the marsh or hit up some shorelines in the bay. Marsh fishing can be a bit hit or miss this time of year, but I'm thinking with that high tide I can run far into some far back back lakes where they'll hopefully be and then follow them out/ follow them to the deeper parts of the marsh as the tide drops. OR they could be in the bay up tight against the shorelines with the high tide and I can just poll down some expanses of shoreline trying to find them. Problem with that would be the shorelines I'd fish could get real farted up with a SW wind. 

My only real reason to fish the bay is that the water clarity would probably be better than the marsh, but again the SW wind could negate that. The water clarity in the marsh will probably be doodoo but at least there it's more concentrated and usually this time of year they're schooling back there. 

Anyways I figured I'd get some suggestions from you guys. I'm open to whatever. For what it's worth I'll be in a microskiff so big long runs across open bays are generally out of the question. If nothing else this could just be a general discussion on patterns this time of year, but thanks for any input.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

We've had a lot of rain in N Texas the past few nights that is making it's way down to the coast. Might be a lot of fresh water in the marsh but I really don't know. They are still releasing a good bit up here too.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I wish I had a bead on this. I haven't been out in a long while. I plan on getting out Saturday in the am, but don't have a clue on where. 

It's hot for sure. i like places that aren't too far from deep water this time of year. Can be a shallow marsh, marshes cool off over night, tide levels, I havent a clue what they are up to. Tides, I plan on looking at these tomorrow, levels too.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

karstopo said:


> I wish I had a bead on this. I haven't been out in a long while. I plan on getting out Saturday in the am, but don't have a clue on where.
> 
> It's hot for sure. i like places that aren't too far from deep water this time of year. Can be a shallow marsh, marshes cool off over night, tide levels, I havent a clue what they are up to. Tides, I plan on looking at these tomorrow, levels too.


Yeah I don't have a clue which to choose. Tides look like they're running with what's predicted. It's probably going to be a game time decision. I'll try and post up tomorrow evening with whatever I chose, which may help you out for Saturday.

8weight, I'm not too worried about the freshwater runoff. In my experience the redfish don't seem to care that much, especially since it's been happening that past few months so they're probably adjusted to it by now


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

southpaw said:


> 8weight, I'm not too worried about the freshwater runoff. In my experience the redfish don't seem to care that much, especially since it's been happening that past few months so they're probably adjusted to it by now


 Yeah, but what about their prey species? Shrimp at least, don't tolerate fresh water that much. Glass minnows and mullet I don't know about but suspect they're a little hardier. Crabs I know can take brackish water.

Bottom line is that you're going to have to find the bait, before you can even think about finding reds. JMHO and good luck.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Since you are running a skiff, I wonder if a place like Cedar Lake Creek in the SBNWR would give you some shots at some reds. I know the Brazos river has been muddying up everything nearby, but the river flows have dropped some and that part of the refuge is pretty far from the muddy Brazos. 

I don't know if you have been there, but there is a mid sized marsh lake just above the ICW fed by the Creek. Its a really long kayak paddle from just about any direction and there is a decent amount of shell in there to discourage some of the bigger power boat crowd. Cow trap and the Cedar Lakes below the ICW are nearby as an alternative.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Fish the marsh. I was out yesterday, the bay is torn up from a week of SSW winds. We ran to Caranchua lake. Best water was in the middle lake tucked up in the corner and it was still muddy. If you were polling or using a trolling motor along the shoreline you could probably pick up some reds. There are a bunch of rat reds with a few small slot reds in here.

I'm assuming you are running a skiff.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Permit Rat said:


> Bottom line is that you're going to have to find the bait, before you can even think about finding reds. JMHO and good luck.


This is a good point, but the particular marsh I'm thinking of fishing was loaded with bait last time I was in there and that was after that first big round of rain. I've actually never been in there when there hasn't been a ton of bait (shrimp, mullet, crabs) just sometimes the reds aren't in there with them or at least not feeding. Are you sure about shrimp not being freshwater tolerant? I guess it depends on the species and life stage, but the marshes are pretty much estuaries for juvenile shrimp and I've never noticed freshwater really impacting them, even considerable amounts of it.



> Since you are running a skiff, I wonder if a place like Cedar Lake Creek in the SBNWR would give you some shots at some reds. I know the Brazos river has been muddying up everything nearby, but the river flows have dropped some and that part of the refuge is pretty far from the muddy Brazos.


I've fished this marsh before with a buddy of mine (same guy that you fished E. Matty with on his gheenoe). That may be a good option especially with a higher tide. I do like the shell in that area, but the water there can get nasty quick



> fish the marsh. I was out yesterday, the bay is torn up from a week of SSW winds. We ran to Caranchua lake. Best water was in the middle lake tucked up in the corner and it was still muddy. If you were polling or using a trolling motor along the shoreline you could probably pick up some reds. There are a bunch of rat reds with a few small slot reds in here.


Thanks for this Bird. That's exactly what I was looking for. Looks like marsh it is. If I'm not too beat up and sunburned tomorrow evening I'll post up a report.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

You're going to have a lot of wind. It's blowing.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

It was a hot and windy som***** today. Marsh was loaded with bait. Crabs, shrimp, glass minnows, mullet and a ton of fiddlers crabs. Shoot I'd see a ball of shrimp blow up on the bank only to find a p1ssed off little crab to be the culprit. Tide was lower than I've seen all year and the water looked like something I'd produce the morning after a drunken run in with some tacos al pastor from a shady taco truck.

I Hooked a slob red that was easily over slot first thing in the morning. He was sitting in a little gap between two islands where the current was running through. Unfortunately, some line mismanagement got the hook pulled as it made the first hard run. That was the only easy shot I got all morning. I ended up landing 4 reds total, all scattered in some very challow water. No real size to speak of. Didn't measure any of them but they were probably lower slot or just under. Anyways covered a ton of water polling in the wind. First time I've ever had my forearms start to cramp up from polling. I'm spent. Time for a good meal and a cocktail or two. I didn't take many pictures but I'll try and post some tomorrow or sometime


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

At least you were fishing. I was stuck in my home office dealing with a software crash at one of my biggest customers.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you for the report. I feel your pain on the lost big red. Not as easy as some might think to corral a big fish like that in a tight marsh. I wish I could put an overslot in my hand after making the fly rod connection. Something always happens. 

Add wind and muddy water and heat and you did awesome to get 4 more. I'm going out in the morning to battle the Reds. Not sure where, maybe it will all come together, but it's good to go for it.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Karstopo. Losing that big red hurt. I haven't stopped thinking about it since, but I guess that's what keeps us going back.

Well apparently I didn't take as many pics as I thought. Kind of hard to juggle a push pole, fish and camera at the same time I guess.

Selfie con rojo









This was a common sight. P1ssed off crab lying in wait to ambush some shrimp


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Pretty red........no comment on the angler.....LOL.

Seriously, was that the condition of the water in the marsh, clarity-wise? Or just the shoreline? I mean....if it was that muddy all the way around, then you were using the wrong fly. You wanted one of those ones with the pin in it.....You pull the pin just before casting. Cast FAST.... AND DUCK!

You learn something new every day, or it's time to hang up the push pole. I never would have fished that water. But you did and were successful......meaning that in the future, I shall investigate that kind of water, before moving on. Kudos.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Permit Rat said:


> Pretty red........no comment on the angler.....LOL.
> 
> Seriously, was that the condition of the water in the marsh, clarity-wise? Or just the shoreline? I mean....if it was that muddy all the way around, then you were using the wrong fly. You wanted one of those ones with the pin in it.....You pull the pin just before casting. Cast FAST.... AND DUCK!
> 
> You learn something new every day, or it's time to hang up the push pole. I never would have fished that water. But you did and were successful......meaning that in the future, I shall investigate that kind of water, before moving on. Kudos.


That was the clarity on that particular shoreline. It wasn't THAT bad throughout the whole marsh but it wasn't much better than that either. In those conditions you really have to depend on other clues than just seeing fish. Birds, wakes, shrimp flipping, etc can all be your clues as to where you cast. if they're schooling and actively feeding then it won't matter what the clarity is, they'll make such a commotion you can't miss them. Other times,the signs are more subtle.

The fish on that trip weren't schooled up or feeding very actively. Still seems the fish might be a little behind in their usual pattern for this time of year but maybe I just caught them on an off day.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice photos. Redfish will do things even in muddy water that reveal themselves. The upside to muddy water is that if you do locate a fish, many times you can take multiply shots at the same fish. Sometimes the Reds will swing back and forth along a little stretch of shoreline and you get a wake here and a rush on bait there. It's hard to get the range but you can cast and reload and reload and cast. A clear water fish that's spooky you might get one shot. Muddy water fish are harder to see but it works both ways, the fish have a harder time detecting you.


----------

